# لماذا دفنتم "طاقة الأثير" و"خلية جو" ؟؟؟!



## TinyHacker (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم​
أهنئكم على تميز موقعكم..​
لاحظت الهجوم القاسي جدا على بعض المواضيع وخاصة ما يتعلق بالطاقة الحرة وإستخلاص الطاقة الكهربائية من الأثير..

لكن السؤال .. أو الأسئلة هي:

1- لماذا لازال المشككون مصرين على رفض "نظرية الأثير" رغم وجود الأدلة القاطعة؟
2- لماذا لا نجد سوى موضوع واحد فقط عن خلية جو في الموقع ولا نجد أي محاولات لبناءها "بشكل علني" رغم محاولاتنا نحن كأشخاص بسيطين.. بناءها؟!!
3- لماذا نجد دائماً الإهتمام بالكهرباء العادية وأجهزتها ونهمل أجهزة توليد الطاقة الحرة رغم معرفتنا بإقتراب أزمة الطاقة التي ستواجهها الأرض؟!!

وبعد الأسئلة بكل تواضع هل يحق لي الدعوة لبناء ما تم تسميته بـ "البطارية الأثيرية" .. والسؤال إن كان قد تم طرح هذا العمل هنا من قبل..؟

هذا العمل سوف يزيل شك المشككين، ويحث على العمل بدل الإستمرار بالمهاجمة.

عذراً...


----------



## محمـ ـد (23 مارس 2011)

TinyHacker قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم هناك موضوع مثبت فيه أكثر من 60 صفحة عن المحرك الخرافي الذي لا تجده إلا في أفلام الخيال العلمي , و يمكنك رؤية المشاركات في ذلك الموضوع الكبير و أظن أنه إستوفى حقه من النقاش العلمي .
أنت تتلكم عن الأثير و هنا أهديك هذه المقالة
الأثـيـر​ 
المهندس ناصر منذر
يسعى الإنسان منذ فجر الوعي البشري لفهم العالم والحياة، وهو في سبيل ذلك يعمد إلى اصطناع نماذج يضطلع بعدئذ بمهمة إثبات وجودها في الطبيعة..
تصوّرَ نيوتن أن الضوء مؤلف من جسيمات حيث تخيلها (في سبيل تفسيره لظاهرة الاستقطاب) كرات صغيرة تبدي مقدمة متطاولة! في حين قال كريستيان هايغينز وتوماس يونغ وأوغسطين فرينل بالضوء على أنه أمواج! وبعدما عجزوا بدايةً عن تفسير استقطاب الضوء توصلوا إلى حل هذه المشكلة باعتبار أمواج الضوء أمواجاً عرضية، وكان لهم التفوق على النظرية الجسيمية آنذاك! إلا أنهم واجهوا عائقاً! فالأمواج تحتاج إلى وسط تنتشر عبره.. فاخترعوا واحداً أسموه الأثير الناقل للضوء! وحاولوا فهم تكوينه وصفاته!! 
على الرغم من أن هايغنز رأى أنه من الخير أن يكون الأثير "أشبه بالهواء" لا "بالهلام" إلا أننا نعلم أن الأمواج في الوسط الغازي والأمواج ضمن الأوساط السائلة هي أمواج طولية، إذن فالأثير المقترح هو وسط جامد ومرن! وبما أننا نرى نجوماً بعيدة جداً بواسطة التلسكوبات الكبيرة فالأثير يملأ كامل الفضاء الكوني! وبما أننا نعلم بفضل أولاوس رومر وجيمس برادلي أن الضوء يسير بسرعة محدودة لكنها عظيمة تقرب من 3 . 10 8 م/ثا فالأثير ذو صلابة هائلة في واحدة الكتلة! ولكن نيوتن فصّل بقوانينه حركات الكواكب المرصودة بدقة، فلو كان للأثير هذه الصفات فلا بد أن يتراكم تأثيره في إبطاء حركة الكواكب حتى يصبح ملحوظاً!!
ولم يقبل العلماء التخلي عن فكرة موجية الضوء بعد نجاحها فتابعوا في محاولة فهم هذا الأثير!! ماذا لو أن الأرض تجر معها الأثير المحيط بها! لكننا عندها لن نرصد زيغ الضوء الذي فسره برادلي اعتماداً على النسبة بين سرعة الأرض وسرعة الضوء! حسناً ماذا لو كان هذا الأثير يتدفق بحرية عبر المادة أي أنه لا يتأثر بالأجسام المتحركة عبره –باستثناء تموجات الضوء- أي لماذا لا يكون الأثير هو التجسيد الفيزيائي لفضاء نيوتن المطلق والذي احتاجه ليؤكد نسبية السكون والحركة المنتظمة؟ إذا كان كذلك فنحن نستطيع تحديد سرعة الأرض المطلقة بقياس سرعتها بالنسبة للأثير!...
وهكذا باشر علماء القرن التاسع عشر بمحاولات قياس سرعة الأرض المطلقة، فأجرى فرانسوا أراغو عام 1818 تجربة تعتمد على تغير قرينة انكسار الضوء، ولما كانت النتيجة سلبية خرج فرينل بتفسير عجيب! فقال بوجود مقدار إضافي من الأثير محبوس في قلب الموشور الزجاجي! وأن كمية الأثير في وحدة الحجم تعتمد على قرينة الانكسار! لكننا نعلم أن قرينة الانكسار تعتمد على لون الضوء، وبالتالي حسب تفسير فرينل ستختلف كمية الأثير داخل الموشور باختلاف اللون المستخدم وهذا غير منطقي..‍‍‍‍‍‌‌
وتابع العلماء محاولاتهم لحساب سرعة الأرض بالنسبة لهذا للأثير، وكان أن أجرى مايكلسون و مورلي تجربة دقيقة في مدرسة العلوم التطبيقية في كليفلاند عام 1887 لكن النتيجة كانت سلبية؟ وفي سعي العلماء لتبرير هذه النتائج! اقترح العالم الهولندي هنريك لورنتز عام 1892 فكرة تقلص الأطوال وكان قد طرحها بشكل مستقل الإيرلندي فيتز جيرالد قبل ذلك. 
وقد أبدى هنري بوانكاريه آنذاك انزعاجه من الأفكار الغريبة و "المرقعة" التي يعمد إليها العلماء كل مرة ليفسروا نتائج التجارب المخفقة في اكتشاف سرعة الأرض بالنسبة للأثير!! ولكن المشكلة لم تحل إلا مع نسبية آينشتاين الخاصة عام 1905 والتي قدم فيها مبدأيه الشهيرين وبين ضرورة التخلي عن فكرة الزمان المطلق والمكان المطلق، وبالتالي التخلص من هذا الأثير المزعج...
رابط المقالة
الجمعية الكونية السورية 
الأثير​


----------



## pic2007 (23 مارس 2011)

*من الطبيعي معارضة الطاقة الحرة*



tinyhacker قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> أهنئكم على تميز موقعكم..​
> لاحظت الهجوم القاسي جدا على بعض المواضيع وخاصة ما يتعلق بالطاقة الحرة وإستخلاص الطاقة الكهربائية من الأثير..
> 
> ...



_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسباب معارضة الطاقة الحرة هي أسباب اقتصادية في المقام الأول،فالكل لا يرغب في مجانية الطاقة؟
لا توجد أسباب علمية أو هندسية تعارضها على الاطلاق؟فلذلك غالبا ما يتم تجنب مناقشة هكذا مواضيع والحذر كل الحذر من الدخول في التفاصيل { ربما خشية الفضيحة}

أما مبدأ عمل" خلية جو" فهو استغلال ظاهرة معروفة جدا في الكهرومغناطيسية وهي " حالة خرق لمدأ الفعل ورد الفعل" ،فيمكن سحب مصدر التغذية بعد استقطاب الخلية وتظل تعمل.

تحياتي._


----------



## صفوان اصف (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخوة الكرام
لقد سمعت عن كتاب البطارية الاثيريه
ارجوا التكرم برفع الكتاب الى المنتدى للاطلاع
وشكرا


----------



## TinyHacker (25 مارس 2011)

التادفي قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخي الكريم هناك موضوع مثبت فيه أكثر من 60 صفحة عن المحرك الخرافي الذي لا تجده إلا في أفلام الخيال العلمي , و يمكنك رؤية المشاركات في ذلك الموضوع الكبير و أظن أنه إستوفى حقه من النقاش العلمي .
> أنت تتلكم عن الأثير و هنا أهديك هذه المقالة
> الأثـيـر​
> ...



شكراً لردك!

لكن مع إحترامي الشديد لكاتب المقال.. ولك.. لم أرى في المقال شيئ ملفت للإنتباه. فلما لا نناقشه بموضوعية أكثر.. هل من أدلة مقنعة أكثر؟
​


----------



## TinyHacker (25 مارس 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أسباب معارضة الطاقة الحرة هي أسباب اقتصادية في المقام الأول،فالكل لا يرغب في مجانية الطاقة؟
> لا توجد أسباب علمية أو هندسية تعارضها على الاطلاق؟فلذلك غالبا ما يتم تجنب مناقشة هكذا مواضيع والحذر كل الحذر من الدخول في التفاصيل { ربما خشية الفضيحة}
> ...



أشكر ردك!! صدقت به "برأيي"
​


----------



## TinyHacker (25 مارس 2011)

هل يكفي بناء "آلة كلفن التقطيرية" .. والتي "لا تنفي قوانينكم الفيزيائية" لإقناعكم بوجوب المتابعة؟


----------



## pic2007 (1 أبريل 2011)

*طلب*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
*السادة الأفاضل
**الاخوة الكرام

لقد قرأت عن كتاب الذهب أحادي الذرة الصادر عن مكتبة سايكوجين
ارجوا التكرم برفع الكتاب الى المنتدى للاطلاع

وشكرا*​


----------



## ehsansabah (11 أبريل 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء هذا الفلم يتحدث عن المحرك المغناطيسي اتمنى من جميع الاخوة المعارضين لمحركات over unity التمعن بهذا الفلم واليكم الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wIjNJH0Cpw


----------

